
Newest web app: Photoshop!? - reitzensteinm
http://news.com.com/Adobe+to+take+Photoshop+online/2100-7345-6163015.html
======
reitzensteinm
Photoshop is often given as a specific example of something that shouldn't be
built as a web app, and I think for good reasons. It will be really
interesting to see if they can get the UI to be responsive (or, usable, even).
I'm sure they wouldn't butcher their fantastic brand though so I guess they've
got got a plan for that.

I find it interesting that Photoshop started out as a pro level app that
became immensely popular based on its quality, then a cut down Photoshop
elements was released a year or two ago for a fraction of the price, and now
this free web version. What is the purpose of the web version? Is it a
strategic move to get a large audience and upsell them to Elements? Or have
they drank the kool aid and are going to try to get ad revenue from it?

